# Question about where a bitch should have her pups



## Shorty247 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all...I am new to this site and this is my first post ever on this site so bear with me . I am quite excited in being here because it seems like a site that is helpful with information on pitbulls. Anyways I was curious to know where the best place for a bitch to give birth was and I do have a reason for asking. Basically a friend of mine has a pit cross who got pregnant and there isn't much room at her place for the bitch to give birth. So the studs owners offered for her to have the pups at there place where there is more then enough room to have pups. They have a heated outhouse where their rotti use to sleep in with a whelping box, their vet lives close by and would be able to make house call when she is ready to give birth. It sounds like a perfect situation for her to give birth but our question is would it be to stressful for her to give birth away from her actual home? We were thinking if she wasn't in her comfort place she might do something to some or all of her pups. If you are able to give me any advise on this situation so I can pass on to my friend that would be greatly appreciated cuz she is also Shorty's (my pits name) best friend and I've taken care of her plenty of times.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think if your friends don't have a spot, you should take up the guy's offer. She should have a quiet and private place, and she should be taken there before she is due to give birth so she can get used to it. You want her as calm as possible. And please, please talk to your friend about getting her spayed. They bred a "pit cross," and use of the term "stud owner" makes it sound like it was deliberate. There's no reason for breeding like that. Its frankly not a responsible thing to do. If she isn't far along, it might be preferable to just spay her now and avoid the whole thing.

Welcome to the forum, BTW. Lots of good info here. People tend to be wary of casual breeding, so you may get more information than you bargained for. But take it in the manner that its intended. Most people here love these dogs and want to see them propagated for the right reasons, and far too many simply breed them to breed them. Stick around and hopefully we can pass on helpful tips and information to you and your friend.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I think if your friends don't have a spot, you should take up the guy's offer. She should have a quiet and private place, and she should be taken there before she is due to give birth so she can get used to it. You want her as calm as possible. *And please, please talk to your friend about getting her spayed. They bred a "pit cross," and use of the term "stud owner" makes it sound like it was deliberate. There's no reason for breeding like that. Its frankly not a responsible thing to do. If she isn't far along, it might be preferable to just spay her now and avoid the whole thing.*
> 
> Welcome to the forum, BTW. Lots of good info here. People tend to be wary of casual breeding, so you may get more information than you bargained for. But take it in the manner that its intended. Most people here love these dogs and want to see them propagated for the right reasons, and far too many simply breed them to breed them. Stick around and hopefully we can pass on helpful tips and information to you and your friend.


:goodpost:

Good info there on what mom need to have those pups, but hopefully you take the part in bold very seriously.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

have to agree with bahamutt best to spay the bitch, and it does sound like your friend is deliberately breeding mutts. i think the only time a breed should be crossed is when they have a purpose for working and adding to a breed that is substantially lacking in the areas your looking for.

probably best to take it to the heated outhouse.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id take her atleast a couple weeks before she is due as they can have them early and best to be prepared, let her get used to the place and the stud owners so she feels comfortable, 1st couple times there they may just want to make it a "visit" so she can get the scents and used to the area before just being left there. 
When she has the pups she can get very stressed and agitated may help if once her temp drops that her actual owners are there . Idont know the situation there and how well they all know eachother but if it were my dog I would set up a cot in the heated out house and stay the night with her once the temp drops ,and once the pups are born prob for a couple nights. Having her owner there might make her a little more comfortable. I know my girl didnt like other people around the pups that 1st week even people she sees weekly.


----------



## Shorty247 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry for the misunderstanding but the pregnancy wasn't deliberate and she actually didn't realize that her bitch was in heat when the dogs were alone together. When I refer to the male as a stud I thought that was what they call the father of the litter so my apologies for the misinterpretation but this wasn't planned and my friend doesn't believe in taking a life for no reason. She just wants her bitch to live a long, happy, healthy, and comfortable life because the first 2 years of her life she was neglected, abused, and kept tied up. She was a rescued dog who my friend fell in love with the first time she saw her so she adopted her almost 2 years ago. I feel for her cuz she is so timid if she doesn't know who you are but if she gets to know you she has such a funny personality and that is why I am trying to figure out the most comfortable situation for when she gives birth. Besides that the information you have given me is much appreciated and I am hopeful that she will give birth to healthy pups comfortably. 

This is way off topic but I was having problems uploading pictures so could anyone maybe tell me what I might be doing wrong please and thank you again.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sorry but that sounds a bit odd. She had to have known both dogs were not S/N,and she left them alone together. I would suggest AFTER having the pups,she spays her dog,so there are no more "oops litters"

As for the rescue, I do not know of ANY rescue that would give a unaltered dog to anyone.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I'm sorry but that sounds a bit odd. She had to have known both dogs were not S/N,and she left them alone together. I would suggest AFTER having the pups,she spays her dog,so there are no more "oops litters"
> 
> As for the rescue, I do not know of ANY rescue that would give a unaltered dog to anyone.


You have no idea what different rescues are like around the world.Some down here in the south do not alter pets before rehoming them either.They take in any stray pet and offer them to a new home for $10.Is that right,no.But that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
Accidents do happen sometimes,not everybody is trying to breed their pets.He came here to get advice for his friend.Just because you may not agree with what happened or how it happened doesn't mean you need to jump down his throat and scare away a potential good member.Who knows maybe if he has a good experience on here he may invite his friend to come over and get more educated.Wouldn't that be great?!So please sometimes it's best to just keep some feelings to oneself.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

oooooooook,sounds fishy to me though.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

To the OP,I would definitely tell your friend that she should get her dog spayed after she has the pups,since she's so against aborting and spaying now.And all the pups need to be spayed/neutered before going into their new home.There are already so many pets that are PTS daily,I'm sure she wouldn't want to add to the population more than she has.


----------



## Shorty247 (Sep 20, 2011)

To tell you the truth I do not have to explain myself to anyone cuz I know whats going on and that is all that matters. Unfortunlately people can take things a certain way and it can hit them the wrong way but the end results are normally the same for everyone. I know the situation of our pits being descriminated cuz I have one myself and when we walk through the park everyday it's funny to see people grab their dogs and keep them close as we walk by them. So I am not trying to over populate this breed for my personal gain or add to their already bad rep and my friend had no idea about a dogs heat cycle. So she left her bitch with our friend (who owns the father or stud) so the 2 dogs can play not knowing she was in heat and when they went to check up on the dogs they found them tied together. As for the adoption thing I must apologize again for the misunderstanding cuz if she adopted her bitch from a rescue center or SPCA they normally would spay the bitch before giving them to their new owners. So she didn't rescue her from a rescue center, she actually got it from an old neighbor that took her in from drug dealers who abandon a house and her chained up in the back yard with no food or water. They were going to give her to SPCA but she asked if she could keep her cuz she fell in love with her the first time they saw each other. Now I do not mind explaining myself so if there are any more concerns about my so called fishy story then please do ask me. With that being said Xiahko I hope this answers your concerns about my fishy story cuz there isn't anything fishy going on here and trust me...in the end we are just want the best for our dogs. Oh ya as for the bitch being spayed, already going to happen after the pups are born.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

She could bring them in and get her spayed right now. The bitch could die during her delivery and that would be a taking a life for no reason as well. Spaying now saves tons of aggravation and doesn't contribute to overpopulating a breed that is already over populated especially since they will not be papered or even a "designer" breed. If she is going to spay, I would do it now while she can and spare the potential loss later. You never know how many of the pups might be PTS in their lifetime or how many more litters those unpapered mutts might be produced from this accidental breeding, try and responsibly end it now before they have a chance to be abused by others in the future or worse. 

I also worry why YOU are the concerned one and your friend is not trying to find out answers for her own dog. I think its great to rescue, but rescuing and accidentally getting the rescue pregnant is counterproductive and makes no sense at all.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Shorty247, were are you located? If you are willing after your friends dog welps the pups I can see if thete are any programs that will help with getting the mot her dog and pups fixed.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

ames said:


> She could bring them in and get her spayed right now. The bitch could die during her delivery and that would be a taking a life for no reason as well. Spaying now saves tons of aggravation and doesn't contribute to overpopulating a breed that is already over populated especially since they will not be papered or even a "designer" breed. If she is going to spay, I would do it now while she can and spare the potential loss later. You never know how many of the pups might be PTS in their lifetime or how many more litters those unpapered mutts might be produced from this accidental breeding, try and responsibly end it now before they have a chance to be abused by others in the future or worse.
> 
> I also worry why YOU are the concerned one and your friend is not trying to find out answers for her own dog. I think its great to rescue, but rescuing and accidentally getting the rescue pregnant is counterproductive and makes no sense at all.


:goodpost:


----------



## Shorty247 (Sep 20, 2011)

Before I continue explaining this situation I want to say I understand everyone's concerns about this situation and I appreciate all the advise given to me. Now for Aireal...I am located in Vancouver Canada so if you could help with finding a place that can spay all the pups that would be truly appreciated. Ames...wouldn't that kill the pups to spay her now? Also my friend doesn't know much about being a dog owner and wouldn't really know where to start finding answers for this so me being a good friend offered to find this out for her. That's what friends are for aren't they? All I need help with is if the bitch/mutt were to give birth in the outhouse of the father/studs owners and not at home would she be able to feel comfortable and give birth with no stress related accidents? I do believe that I got the answer I needed to make this situation as good as it can get and other helpful information but this site is pretty harsh with the accusations. We understand this was due to her irresponsibility of taking on the responsibility of caring for a dog but there is nothing she can do to change the situation (unless someone knows how to travel back in time to undo this) so we are trying to make this bad situation as good as we can make it. Everyone has to learn how to do something like caring for a dog and unfortunately she is learning the trial and error way but she has learned her lesson and I know she wont let this happen again. I am trying to act as responsible as I can about this situation and I guess I am teaching/passing on the information to my friend and she is taking everything all the information to heart so if I sound like I am being defensive that is not the case I just feel a lot of heat for trying to do what is right.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok let me talk to some people ill pm when I fimd something, also I believe a few people have agreed it sounds like.the male dogs owners offer may be best because she needs her own space and the vet on call is important. Good luck ill be in touch


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aireal said:


> Ok let me talk to some people ill pm when I fimd something, also I believe a few people have agreed it sounds like.the male dogs owners offer may be best because she needs her own space and the vet on call is important. Good luck ill be in touch


:goodpost: good job Aireal! I agree that the male dogs owners offer does sound like the best bet.Like others have said introduce her to the space a few times before she's ready to give birth.Let her spend some time in there.Make sure everything is clean for her for when she's ready.Have the vet on call should something go wrong.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Shorty247 said:


> Hi all...I am new to this site and this is my first post ever on this site so bear with me . I am quite excited in being here because it seems like a site that is helpful with information on pitbulls. Anyways I was curious to know where the best place for a bitch to give birth was and I do have a reason for asking. *Basically a friend of mine has a pit cross who got pregnant* and there isn't much room at her place for the bitch to give birth. *So the studs owners* offered for her to have the pups at there place where there is more then enough room to have pups. They have a heated outhouse where their rotti use to sleep in with a whelping box, their vet lives close by and would be able to make house call when she is ready to give birth. It sounds like a perfect situation for her to give birth but our question is would it be to stressful for her to give birth away from her actual home? We were thinking if she wasn't in her comfort place she might do something to some or all of her pups. If you are able to give me any advise on this situation so I can pass on to my friend that would be greatly appreciated cuz she is also Shorty's (my pits name) best friend and I've taken care of her plenty of times.


at first you make it sound like an accident, then you call the other dog "the stud" .. did they purposefully breed a mutt??


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> at first you make it sound like an accident, then you call the other dog "the stud" .. did they purposefully breed a mutt??


No offense to the op but I think he is simply trying to sound legit no quit understanding the terminology he using, sounds like an opps litter if you read the other post


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes he has already explained several times that it was an "oops" litter.He was trying to use correct terminology.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Yes he has already explained several times that it was an "oops" litter.He was trying to use correct terminology.


Ya its just interpreted wrong when you do use it, know what I mean? But I think anybody that can read can see he's trying to help his friend so all we can do is try to help and give advise best we can.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Spay.Abort!


----------



## Shorty247 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow...you guys are a tough crowd to please with all the accusations! Sheesh haven't you guys noticed in my first post I made sure to put I AM NEW to this site? That means I most likely do not know the proper terminology but you guys make it really tough for people to want to learn the proper terminology or better yet to want to join this community. I really do not know what else to say to be accepted in this community cuz I want to learn more about the pitbull world because I have one myself. Well if you think my friends situation is weird then mine is at the same level minus the pregnancy and I wont confuse this situation anymore so I'll save that story for some other time. I figured the best way to learn about the pitbull world was through a forum I researched a handful of forums and this one seemed like the busiest and most useful. I didn't think me explaining that there was a misunderstanding and explaining that I thought stud meant the father or the male dog. If it didn't and I knew that someone was using it the wrong way like I was, I would have made sure to correct the person by explaining how to use it properly rather then accusing them of breeding this litter on purpose. I am really sorry if I rubbed off you guys the wrong way cuz of not knowing proper terminology but there was no intention in doing that. I will back off this forum then cuz I really do not want to upset this community anymore then I have. I did get the answers I needed so again I appreciate the advise and maybe later in the future if I can not get an answer for a problem I have I can come back with a little warmer welcome.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just becasue some think the responsible thing is to spay the dog now to avoid what might happen to the future pups, or what they produce, can you please understand we are saying this for the love of the breed, not anything against you or your beliefs. I hope you can understand the reason I was curious and offering suggestions was because your friend do not HAVE to have this litter. The other solution is not to let her give birth. I respect you trying to help your friend, but you came looking for people who love the breed, this is a good forum for that and we all do love this breed. Which is why some of us are so adamant in getting the bitch in before the birth to get spayed. Don't feel attacked because people who love the breed are offering advice. Read and disagree but please do not take it personally, it more in how this breed is so overpopulated already.

Also the terms are not terms created on this forum. They are known terms for dog breeding, and I am pretty sure Canada uses them too, not just gopitbull. Stick around and learn and meet some people and you may learn and hear other stories about lots of issues and other Opps litters. then you may realize just how often it happens and the situation really is. But it doesn't have to be...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I didnt mean to rub you wrong, im and no one else are trying to run you off. I am sorry if I offended you. Pleasr stick around there is tons to learn here.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Unfortunately most members read the first post and skim responses missing any other explaination by the OP, and you end up repeating yourself it happens.

The members who have responded to your thread are only trying to help you while trying to understand the situation, which happens to be a situation most try to avoid at all cost ... even if it means aborting a litter. 
Please stick around and learn, I'm sure with time you will see that most mean well their passion for this breed just gets the best of them ..... 

And for the more senior members rudeness will not be tolerated state your case, be helpful or keep out...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its awesome you're willing to step up! whats important is that you follow through with whatever decision you make. no matter, we'll help all we can.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

didn't read all the posts.. just the first one.. sorry about that


----------



## Shorty247 (Sep 20, 2011)

I appreciate the encouraging words and it seems like you guys just like to show tough love :roll:. I read a handful of posts on a few different sites before I joined this site so I was aware of how defensive the people who love this breed can get. I was trying to be as respectful as I could when I asked for help cuz I can relate to why you have to be defensive with this breed. It obviously wasn't working so I figured it would be best to just leave this site be if I wasn't being understood. I did state that people might not agree with how to do something but the end results are normally the same and I do believe that this was the case. With that being said I'll stick around and I look forward to being part of this community. 

Thank you


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking forward to having you here.Cute dog in your avatar!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Shorty247 said:


> I appreciate the encouraging words and it seems like you guys just like to show tough love :roll:. I read a handful of posts on a few different sites before I joined this site so I was aware of how defensive the people who love this breed can get. I was trying to be as respectful as I could when I asked for help cuz I can relate to why you have to be defensive with this breed. It obviously wasn't working so I figured it would be best to just leave this site be if I wasn't being understood. I did state that people might not agree with how to do something but the end results are normally the same and I do believe that this was the case. With that being said I'll stick around and I look forward to being part of this community.
> 
> Thank you


Welcome glad your planning on sticking around, thick skin is all you need and a willingness to learn ... you'll be ok. If there is something said that you find offensive you can always report said post, or contact a MOD the list of Moderators are listed to the left .....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

How are things going for prego mama? I missed how far along she is.


----------



## Shorty247 (Sep 20, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> How are things going for prego mama? I missed how far along she is.


Shes good or was good before I went out of town for the weekend but I'm back tomorrow so if I got time Shorty and I will go visit. I believe they found them tied 2-3 weeks ago or the first few days in September. I haven't heard from my friend so I'm guessing shes okay but I'll make sure to keep you guys updated by posting progress here if you wanted me to. Plus if I needed any advise I'll post it here as well cuz I'm sure I'll need some help closer to the her giving birth.


----------

